# Sage VT2 Rods



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I am thinking of picking up a light saltwater six weight on closeout for half price.

Anyone fish with this rod line? Are they sturdy enough to throw streamers?

Thanks and tight lines.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

OH-YEAH!!!
I heard that Sage was discontinuing them earlier this summer. Not sure about the 6wt, but a buddy had a 4wt that he really liked for dry flies. I think it was a 7'9" length 4 piece.
Jim


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

Yes, I have their 2 handed version in 7 wt.; and it certainly can turn over the biggest of streamers and allow pretty fast line speeds to be acomplished. If thats what you mean.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Jim and Speyday, thanks for your replies.

I have a pretty sloppy cast and do better with a medium fast action rod, especially with heavier flies like deceivers or clousers.

My Sage XP 796 is a great chuck n duck rod but its loops are too tight for me to load it proper for streamers. I do better with an SLT which I think is a little slower.

Thanks for your help and tight lines.

Jim, hope you're enjoying your retirement.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I ordered a 697-4 VT2 which was billed by Sage as a light saltwater rod weighing 3 9/16 ounces.

I sent it back.

The cork felt thinly applied, the reel seat was heavy and the rod felt significantly heavier than the 7 weight SLT and even heavier than an 8 weight Z Axis.

I was really disappointed with the weight and feel.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

Glad I waited on that rod. I was thinking the same thing as a streamer rod. I prefer a rod with the fighting butt and few are available in the 6 wt. The old sage RPLXI has one that is also rated as a saltwater rod. I am currently using a 6 wt TFO and it works pretty well.....Thinking about having a custom one built...Scott


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> .
> 
> My Sage XP 796 is a great chuck n duck rod but its loops are too tight for me to load it proper for streamers. I do better with an SLT which I think is a little slower.


Paul, try this line on it, it will make it a little easier to load, and open the loop up a bit without over lining a full step. I put one on my fast 4 for stream work. Liked it so much I got one for the 6. Now this line is about all I use for floating line river work:

http://www.orvis.com/store/product....758&group_id=10657&cat_id=5402&subcat_id=6008


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

abbatoys said:


> Glad I waited on that rod. I was thinking the same thing as a streamer rod. I prefer a rod with the fighting butt and few are available in the 6 wt. The old sage RPLXI has one that is also rated as a saltwater rod. I am currently using a 6 wt TFO and it works pretty well.....Thinking about having a custom one built...Scott


Here is a 6 with a butt, all of the Big O's top three rod lines have saltwater versions with butts. I did some casting with this one:

http://www.orvis.com/store/product....758&group_id=759&cat_id=23662&subcat_id=23663
I was really impressed with this rod, it's a a lot of rod for the money.


----------



## nomadanglers (Nov 2, 2008)

I give made props to the new Access that ESOX is talking about. I've fishing the 10' 7wt and the 906 freshwater in UTAH. Love this new rod. As light as the Helios and Hydros and still has the strength to toss a big Circus Peanut into the wind.

Shop local when you can....;-)


----------

